# LS P7040C Wheel Tractor



## JerryS56 (Jul 30, 2021)

I am attempting to help someone do some maintenance and repair to their tractor. This person needs set of filters and the center wheel plate that connects the rim to the axle on left rear. I called three dealers here in Florida and to order these items and only one called me back. the person said the plate was unavailable and did not even have a part number. Said they could only find one filter and would check and get back to me. This was last week 7/20/21. On 7/22/21 I called back and nobody from three dealers would call back rest of week. This week I called 7/28/21 and still got nobody to call back. Person that answered phone at two dealers said they would have someone call, but did not. Today, I called a dealer out of state and the person was nice, but was not really up on tractors and said she would have her boss call me tomorrow. However she did tell me that the model number did not come up on her screen. She said there should be a couple more letters behind the model number. The plate on the tractor is easy to read and it plainly reads P7040C. So far Nobody can cross the filter numbers. I tried Wix, NAPA and Baldwin. I even reached out to the LS Facebook and sent them a message to see if they could help. They took my info and said they would look into it and get back to me. That was yesterday at 9:51 am. So around 1 pm I ask if they had any info yet and about 2:30pm they said they were a little short staffed at the moment and taking longer than it normally would. So I understand that with all going on. So today about 12:30 pm I ask for an update and nobody came back to say anything. I am pretty frustrated at the moment for the fact that I can't even get the filters or cross the filter numbers over and nobody seems to want to help resolve this with perhaps the dealer I called this afternoon out of state. Then there is the issue of the model number not coming up. I even gave chassis number that is right under model number. Does anyone here have any ideas or had experience with this model tractor or the company itself and where I might go to get some help? I have done mobile repair work for about 25 years and I have never run into anything like this. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Is this the tractor you are talking about??.

Is the wheel center so bad that it can't be repaired?, doesn't the filters on the tractor have numbers printed on them, if so, these can be cross referenced using google.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This may be a help. https://ls-tractor-parts.com/files/P7040CPS_Parts_Manual.pdf
Hit "control F" and you can search the document for what you may need.
There is a numeric designation LS P7040C and P7040CPS. Maybe that's what the gal was referring to. I don't know what the different is?!? The Dealer should know.
Oil filter may be part number "40233612" from page 74


----------



## JerryS56 (Jul 30, 2021)

pogobill said:


> This may be a help. https://ls-tractor-parts.com/files/P7040CPS_Parts_Manual.pdf
> Hit "control F" and you can search the document for what you may need.
> There is a numeric designation LS P7040C and P7040CPS. Maybe that's what the gal was referring to. I don't know what the different is?!? The Dealer should know.
> Oil filter may be part number "40233612" from page 74


I finally got response back from 2 dealers and local dealer has all filters but the air. Said he would check availability and let me know Monday 8/2/21. Checking on wheel plate, but said that center plate is about $800.00 and not sure about availability. Hopefully the parts guy will get it all figured out. Very frustrating to have to spend so much time attempting to find and purchase something so simple as filters and a wheel plate. Thanks so much for your time and response and for the parts PDF.


----------



## JerryS56 (Jul 30, 2021)

FredM said:


> Is this the tractor you are talking about??.
> 
> Is the wheel center so bad that it can't be repaired?, doesn't the filters on the tractor have numbers printed on them, if so, these can be cross referenced using google.


I tried to cross the numbers, nobody could. I even tried to cross them with napa and wix. The dealer did get back to me a couple days after posting on this forum. Sounds like he has all the filters but air and should know about them Tomorrow 8/2/21
Thanks for your reply and I plan to cross those filters even if I have to take them to napa and have them physically measured to id them. Do not plan on going through this again.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

JerryS56 said:


> Thanks for your reply and I plan to cross those filters even if I have to take them to napa and have them physically measured to id them. Do not plan on going through this again.


Many years ago I had a filter book that you could cross reference the filter measurements and thread pitch and I most always ended up with a filter that did the job, I would imagine that this would still be possible to do with the filter mobs.


----------

